# The physical affair is over but she still is emotionally involved...now what



## lef15 (Oct 5, 2010)

My wife of 13 years had a 6 week affair with a man at work. they are both teachers and work closely together. The physical affair ended 2 weeks ago when she broke down and told me the truth. However, she still works with him everyday and still talks to him everyday. She talks to him about me and wanting to fix our marriage. But she seems more concerned with his feelings than mine. She will admit that she does this and has disconnected from me, our son, and our life together. But she says she wants to fix things. She claims the problem is her feelings about herself, not me and not him. I don't know what to do. I know not want to leave, but I can not keep feeling so bad all of the time.


----------



## Twistedheart (May 17, 2010)

An affair in a professional place of education? Say it isn't so. I bet they have a strict policy that covers such behavior that their supervisor would love to hear about!

I haven't read your story but if you are serious and want to save your marriage then 'no contact' (NONE, EVER) is a must no matter the circumstance.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I would not be so quick to believe that it is over.

Be on your guard!


----------

